# Great way to start a Sunday



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I wait for this time of year all winter long. It's the time I get to open "The Smoking Deck". I get my coffee, and something good to read along with my cigar, and head out to enjoy the sunshine!

This Sundays Cigar was the Casa Torano Maduro Robusto. Went just perfect with my morning blend organic coffee!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

HMMMMM, that has got to be heaven...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Thats awesome I just had one of those the other day and was extremely pleased with it, Torano makes such an amazing cigar.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Very nice. Now that is a good start to the day*


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks good great start to the day!!!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

very nice!! Add some steak and eggs and mmmm it would be complete heaven. haha


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice start to the day:dribble:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

great start.. but umm.. what are those lil things in the tray? they some funny lookin cigars


----------



## laplhroaig (Mar 21, 2008)

yeah- Nice butts


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks really good to me it is just about time to fire up the Sunday smoke .


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> great start.. but umm.. what are those lil things in the tray? they some funny lookin cigars


Those would be Nat Sherman Classic, 100% additive free cigarettes. I used to smoke 7 packs of cigarettes a week. Cowboy killers at that, now I'm down to just three packs of these a week.


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

I just sampled a gifted BAUZA (far too mild) while I shoveled snow. Chased it down with some tasty Dunkin Donuts coffee. Wish I'd have picked the very same Torano....those are some of my favorites. Who needs a pricey stick when You have the CT's??

FN in MT


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

smokem said:


> Those would be Nat Sherman Classic, 100% additive free cigarettes. I used to smoke 7 packs of cigarettes a week. Cowboy killers at that, now I'm down to just three packs of these a week.


Ahh the Nat's. I saw the lil swirl on the butt end... thought you were smokin a clove  I was soooooo gonna chic stick you if it was. hehehehe


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Can you say a AWESOME day. Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

kinda what i had n mind this morning, but got caught up cleaning a bit. worked out for the best though


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

good looking morning routine


----------

